# Outside looking in



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

75cm x 60cm acrylic on stretched canvas.
A little girl's fascination with water.









Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------



## mstarkweather (Sep 15, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you mstarkweather.
Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This is awesome! Great work!


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Michael, this is one of my favourites.
Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

gorgeous peebee- great job!


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Jeff.
Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------



## marki (Oct 11, 2012)

Fascinating! Greeeeeat work.


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Marki.
Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------

